# Bob Munden Fast Draw, Set Up



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

10 foot distance and cans 6 feet apart and that is about it for being the same, still have a ways to go for better speed.

http://youtu.be/PVOePEhZs3I


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Bob would be proud! I saw him when i was in 5th grade, almost 40 years ago. 
I love your vids, Darrell


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I believe he would too, LVO. I'd bet cash money on it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! I would rather watch you than Bob Munden. I met a lot of great people in fast draw...Bob Munden was not one of them.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting!! I would rather watch you than Bob Munden. I met a lot of great people in fast draw...Bob Munden was not one of them.


A friend of mine said quite the same of him. But "uncle" Devo gave him props. He said he was cocky because he could be. Plain and simple.
But Devon draws the line at arrogance. That's why we prefer Jerry.

As much as I've goaded Darrell, not a word of self praise came out. That speaks volumes.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Top shelf Darrel!


----------

